# 2020 blue wave 2200 classic



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2200 CLASSIC BLUE WAVE IS READY TO GO FISHING IT HAS TWO BIG LIVE WELLS, FLIP UP SEATING, LEANING POST WITH STORAGE UNDER SEAT, ALL BOXES ARE INSULATED AND DRAIN OVERBOARD ROD STORAGE, PRE WIRED FOR TROLLING MOTOR HYD JACK PLATE POWERED WITH YAMAHA F150XB CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY $46,998.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

